# Red Circle and Clock Icon



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a show set to record next week and noticed that instead of the usual check mark I see on a single scheduled recording or double check for One Pass scheduled recoding, I have a red circle with a clock icon, see image below. Any ideas why this is? I have a Roamio Plus on Comcast cable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The *last page* of BOLT Viewer's Guide doesn't provide any insight.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> The *last page* of BOLT Viewer's Guide doesn't provide any insight.


Thanks for checking. The Roamio guide does not either.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, let's see if TiVo's Facebookers have any feedback, eh...




__ https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/posts/10206088619708205


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I have seen this a few times before on my RoamioPro.

I can't remember what created it, it has something to do with a auto re-scheduled recording.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Well, let's see if TiVo's Facebookers have any feedback, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly for the post! I would've done that myself but have sworn off Facebook a few years ago.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

What Icon shows up in the To Do List?

I vaguely remember, this symbol appeared for a future recording, after I tried to record something either in the past from the Guide or the buffer after the time slot had already passed.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Searching through my TiVo testing photo archives, I found these two photos from July 2013. I do not recall if there was ever an explanation of what they meant.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> What Icon shows up in the To Do List?
> 
> I vaguely remember, this symbol appeared for a future recording, after I tried to record something either in the past from the Guide or the buffer after the time slot had already passed.


Single check mark in the To Do List.


----------



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think this icon indicates a show that was originally scheduled at a different time, and the Tivo has has detected that it has changed and adjusted the time of the recording.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

From [email protected] ...

*TiVo:* _Good question! This particular icon represents a rescheduled recording, e.g. if something else was scheduled at a higher priority after this was already on the To-Do List. It shouldn't appear if something is moved to a different timeslot when it's originally scheduled, for example if the higher priority recording was already then when you requested it because in that case it would warn you and ask which one you want to keep._ (link)​
p.s. A bit busy at the moment; will test it out later.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for all of your help on this!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Thanks for all of your help on this!


No problem; you're very welcome.

Sometimes Facebook can be useful.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

TE3 exclusively??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> TE3 exclusively??


1. I don't think there was a TE4 in 2015.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> TE3 exclusively??


I don't have TE4 to know, sorry. But it does still appear for me on TE3 (with nothing to about priorities) but rather when I have a recording scheduled and then the guide data changes and its moved to a different slot or removed altogether.


----------

